

Peek inside Rdio + invites  - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2010/06/your-music-made-portable/

======
sjs382
My experience with rd.io:

1\. A friend offered an invite. I checked out the home page and saw a
screenshot on a nexus one and was thankful there was an android client.

2\. Registered and found out there was no android client ('coming soon')

3\. Realized that my invite was for a 3 day trial and that the monthly cost
would be $10.

4\. Said 'screw it' and went to play a few songs. more than half of the songs
I went to play would just be skipped on my playlist with no explanation.

All in all, a terrible first impression.

~~~
greengirl512
I haven't had any songs skip on my playlist, but yeah, that would have annoyed
the crap out of me. And I was also disappointed at the lack of an Android app.

For what it's worth, the monthly cost is only $4.99 if you're not using the
mobile app.

I think it has potential but I liked Lala better.

